# Opera läuft -> KDE nicht



## voelzi (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

Ich nutze Suse 8.2, einen draytek 2500 WE Router (mit DHCP) und t-dsl.
Nach dem ich Linux installiert habe, kann ich wunderbar mit kde surfen. sobald ich aber die UPDATE-Funktion starte ist alles vorbei. Das Update läuft noch durch, doch danach ist schluß. KDE, KMAIL und das SUSE Update haben nur noch eine äußerst geringe bis gar keine Datenrate.
Gehe ich aber mit Opera ins Netz, so habe ich keine Probleme. Der Router scheint nicht das Problem zu sein, da der ebenfalls angeschlossene Windows-Rechner ohne murren ins Internet läuft. 

Wo liegt mein Problem
Warum läuft Opera und K-... sowie die Update-Funktion nicht 

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## voelzi (16. Oktober 2003)

Nach einem weiteren Neustart funktioniert es wieder. 
Ich werde daraus nicht schlau. Mal funktioniert YAST Update, KDE und KMAIL und dann wieder nicht. Opera funktioniert dagegen immer.
So, hier noch meine eth0-Konfiguration:

/home/voelzi # /sbin/ifconfig
eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:C1:26:11:C7:1D
          inet Adresse:192.168.1.10  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6 Adresse: fe80::2c1:26ff:fe11:c71d/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:3700 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:2462 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:100
          RX bytes:4798151 (4.5 Mb)  TX bytes:160004 (156.2 Kb)
          Interrupt:5 Basisadresse:0xde00

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## matt (16. Oktober 2003)

ist es möglich, dass du beim KDE-zeugs einen proxy eingestellt hast oder der eingestellt wurde? Funktioniert es überhaupt nicht, sprich bekommst du gar keine verbindung zu allen seiten? kannst du irgendwie an einem anderen rechner testen, ob dein KDE noch anfragen an die server/den rechner schickt?

deine 2. frage verwirrt allerdings ein bisschen. das update an sich läuft nicht richtig? oder meinst du nur, es würde nicht richtig laufen?

also, im endeffekt kann ich dir leider praktisch nicht viel weiterhelfen. die fragen oben hab ich gestellt, damit du vielleicht darüber auf eine lösung kommst.

gruß,
  matt


----------



## voelzi (16. Oktober 2003)

Alles ist sehr verwirrend:
Mit KDE erreiche stets mit hoher Geschwindigkeit das HTML basierende Menue des Routers. 
Gerade hatte ich den Rechner mal wieder neu gebootet, jetzt sind KDE & Co in Richtung Internet wieder irre langsam. Mit Opera kann ich aber wie üblich surfen. Die Sache mit den Proxys hatte ich auch schon erfolglos probiert.


----------



## JoelH (17. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

lass mal in der Konsole tcpdump mitlaufen und guck welche TCP Pakete wohin gesendet werden bzw. empfangen werden, vielleicht bekommst du so raus was falsch läuft. Was meinst du eingentlich mit KDE ? Konquerer oder was ?


----------



## voelzi (17. Oktober 2003)

Ooooh ja, natürlich Konquer. Ich war schon etwas müde ;-))


----------



## voelzi (20. Oktober 2003)

Mittlerweile habe ich das Problem gefunden. In der Netwerkkartenkonfiguration fehlte die Einstellung "Hostname über DHCP ändern":

- Wieso ist diese Einstellung so ausschlaggebend? 
- Welche Bedeutung hat der Hostname für den Router?
- Warum funktionierte Opera und KDE (Konquerer, KMail & Co) nicht?


----------

